# 1998 Apple Krate



## KenC (Jan 18, 2012)

*F/S 1998 Apple Krate*

This bike is in great shape, used for display only for the last 10 or so years that I’ve owned it. 

It has two small chips next to the kickstand, and a small crack in the chrome next to a rivet on the front fender, which is nothing compared to how these bikes came from the factory. These bikes came from the factory with badly chipped up paint, chrome coming off in large flakes. I’ve had at least 15-20 of these over the last 10+ years and this is the nicest Apple I could find.

I do have the pedals, I just don't store my bikes with the pedals on so I don't scratch any other bikes.

$475 plus shipping from 63011, or $900 plus shipping for the pair. (I also have the Orange Krate)


----------



## mk2prizzylad (Jan 19, 2012)

Good morning Kenc. wow what beautiful bikes you have there.i love them.and would love to buy these.

i am from england uk and we don,t see very many of these over here and to own this would be a dream come true.but i cannot afford to buy anything like this which really annoys me.

thanks for sharing the pics and i wish you good luck in selling them and i don,t think you will have any trouble selling them as there lovely.

i love schwinn stingrays...long live the rays i say.


----------



## KenC (Jan 22, 2012)

I can arrange for the bike to be picked up at the Indy Swap on Jan 28th or the St. Louis swap on the 29th, this will save shipping cost.

Reasonable offers considered.


----------

